# TNT: Roasted Carrots with Cumin and Lime



## Zereh (Mar 12, 2011)

We had these for dinner tonight alongside of some great fresh salmon (topped with shallots and thin slices of lemon and baked). It was the perfect combination!

*Roasted Carrots with Cumin and Lime*
Family Style Food

1 pound baby carrots with fresh green tops
1 tablespoon olive oil
Juice and grated zest of 1 lime
1 teaspoon agave nectar or honey
1/2 teaspoon fine sea salt
1/2 teaspoon ground cumin
1/4 teaspoon each ground coriander and smoked paprika
2 green onions, thinly sliced
Small handful fresh mint leaves, chopped


Heat oven to 400 degrees.

Trim the tops off the carrots. (I had big carrots, so I chopped them into 3- 4-inch slender sticks instead.) 

Toss them on a baking sheet with the olive oil, lime juice and zest, agave, salt and spices.

Roast about 20 minutes, depending on size, until the carrots are just tender and beginning ot color.  Transfer to a plate and sprinkle with the green onions and mint before tossing together and serving.

It says it will serve 4, but two of us polished them off easily.


----------



## Selkie (Mar 12, 2011)

I've got to try that at lunch today.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm making this as a side for lunch today, but I'm going to add quinoa.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 12, 2011)

Ya got me This looks wonderful. dinner tomorrow night.
kades


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 12, 2011)

I made this for lunch. I added 2 sweet potatoes (diced), 1 c Edamame, and 2 c quinoa. What was to be a side, became the main dish. I'm still full.


----------

